# Race to Sub-X Mini Guildford!



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey guys, so I decided to start one of these race threads for Mini Guildford, which is a relay with 2x2-5x5, OH, the Minxes, Square 1, Skewb, and Clock. This is a super fun relay to do so I thought "Why not start a race thread for Mini Guildford?".

If you don't know how a race thread works, I will explain it. I will post scrambles for this week today and you will have until next Monday to reply to the thread with your results. If you want to compete, you should select a goal that you will try to reach on your solves. The idea is to successfully make your goal 3 weeks in a row. If you do this then you graduate and you can pick a new goal. If you miss your goal one of the weeks, then you start back at 0. The format for the solves will be mean of 3, however, if you guys want something else let me know.

Your format should look something like this:
Round XX
Goal: Sub-XX
Cubes: XX


Mo3: XX.XX (X/3)

Time List:
1. XX.XX
2. XX.XX
3. XX.XX

Comment: XX

Obviously it doesn't have to look exactly like that but you get the idea.



Spoiler: FAQ



Q: Can I skip weeks? A: Yes
Q: Can I do the cubes in any order? A: Yes you definitely can!
Q: Can I do the 3 attempts on different days? A: Yes as long as you don't do any mini guildfords in between them.




I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

Round 1



Spoiler: Scrambles for Week 1






Spoiler: Attempt 1



2x2) U R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U' R2 
3x3) B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F U' B F D2 R' D2 U2 F'. 
4x4) U2 L U2 L U F D U2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F B R2 B' D' B2 Fw2 D2 U' F Rw2 U' F' Rw2 F' U Rw2 B Rw' B' D2 F B' Rw Uw F Rw F L2 U2 Rw2 Uw' 5x5) Lw Fw Bw2 F2 Dw2 R2 U2 D' Rw Uw Lw2 L' U F2 D' Lw' L' Bw L' R2 D' Rw R2 L Lw' Uw2 Rw Uw' D U L' R' D Dw F' D Bw2 Lw' F U Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 D Lw' B' Rw2 L' Uw2 Dw' R2 U2 R F R' Dw Bw2 Uw Bw' Dw2
OH) D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U B D B' R' F D' U2 L2
Clock) UR0+ DR1- DL1- UL5- U4+ R6+ D5- L2+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R3- D5- L2- ALL1+ DR
Megaminx) R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
Pyraminx) B' U L U' B' L U' R L' l' r b u
Skewb) R' B L B R' B' U L' U'
Square-1) (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)`/` (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)





Spoiler: Attempt 2



2x2) F' R U2 R' F R2 U' F U'
3x3) L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F R' D2 B' U L' F2 U2 R
4x4) U B' D' R' U R F' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B R' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' R B2 D' Rw2 R Uw2 U2 Fw Rw2 L D L2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw L' R Fw'
5x5) Fw' Uw' Bw R' Lw' B Rw' D' R' Bw' U' Bw' Lw2 F2 Bw B' Lw D Dw' R Dw2 B' Lw Rw' Bw2 D Fw2 D Lw' Dw' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Bw Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw B2 Dw2 D2 U' Lw2 Fw2 Lw U L2 Dw2 Bw Rw' U Dw L2 Uw' Dw' F'
OH) R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' R2 F' R2 U F' L D2 R2 U' L
Clock) UR5+ DR4- DL3+ UL5- U1+ R2- D2- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R0+ D4- L4+ ALL5- UR DL
Megaminx) R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
Pyraminx) B U B' U B' L' U B r u
Skewb) R' L' U L B L B' R L'
Square-1) (-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)





Spoiler: Attempt 3



2x2) U R2 F' R2 F' R F R' F'
3x3) B2 L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L U L2 F2 L R D R' U'
4x4) L' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U B' R2 D' R' F R2 B2 D L2 Uw2 F2 L F Uw2 L' F' U2 Rw2 L U2 Fw2 R2 Uw B R Uw' L' B' Fw Rw Fw2 F' U' L Fw2
5x5) U' Dw' Lw' B' Rw Dw2 U L2 Fw2 U F2 L2 R2 Lw2 D' Rw2 B L2 Bw2 Dw Uw Fw Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 L' R Bw2 Lw' Bw2 F2 Fw2 U' Uw2 R' Uw2 B' Dw' L R' F2 Lw F Bw2 Rw' F Rw' L2 Uw' B' U2 Rw2 Lw Uw' F Fw' Uw D' Dw2 Rw'
OH) R' B2 F D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' D L2 R D2 F U'
Clock) UR4- DR3+ DL1- UL3- U6+ R3- D6+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R1+ D1- L4- ALL6+ UL
Megaminx) R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
Pyraminx) R' B' U' B R' L R' U l'
Skewb) B R' U B' L B U R
Square-1) (-2,6)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)






This round will end on August 17th. Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Round 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the `/` in the squan scrambles? Each one has only one


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

I didn't notice it but I think that is something CSTimer automatically puts to show where the cube shape is affected in the square 1 scrambles. I used the scramble generator not the main scrambles so maybe that is why.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 10, 2020)

Round 1
Goal: Sub 4:45
Cubes/Order: Yuhu V2 Mega, Magnetic Lingao clock, Valk 5 5x5, Aosu GTS2M 4x4, GTS2M OH, Volt M Squan, GTS3M 3x3, Wingy Skewb, Bell Pyra, MGCM 2x2
Methods: Westlund, Pochmann, Redux, Yau, CFOP, Vandenbergh, CFOP, Intermediate, L4E, Ortega/LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-10 (solving from 2020-08-10 16:51:29 to 2020-08-10 17:15:08)
mean of 3: 4:56.79

Time List:
1. 4:50.21=1:08.04+10.96+1:30.98+41.08+27.47+15.37+12.86+7.12+10.70+5.61 U' R B' D2 F B2 U2 R' B' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 @2020-08-10 16:51:29 
2. 5:14.75=1:15.04+16.49+1:40.41+48.96+28.04+15.34+12.49+5.88+7.10+4.96 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F2 D R U' L' D' B2 D B R2 @2020-08-10 17:04:43 
3. 4:45.41=1:03.18+14.04+1:30.35+46.77+25.70+12.27+10.47+12.08+5.75+4.76 B' R F' U R U2 F U R2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F' @2020-08-10 17:15:08


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 11, 2020)

Round 1
Goal: Sub 4:10
Cubes (no specific order): Valk 2, Weilong WRM2020, Mini Valk 3 M, Aosu WRM, Aochuang WRM, X-Man Bell V1,YuHu V2 M, X-Man Volt, X-Man Wingy, SengSo Magnetic Clock
Methods: Ortega, CFOP, CFOP, Yau, Redux, Intuitive L4E, Westlund, Vandenbergh, Sarah's Intermediate, Pochmann

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-10
mean of 3: 4:21.053

Time List:
4:30.210 cold hands rip, 4:19.770, 4:13.180

Wow that was... not as good as I did in [email protected] lol


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 12, 2020)

Round 1
Goal: Sub 4:45
Cubes: MGC 2x2, WRM 3x3, MGC 4x4, MGC 5x5, Valk 3 M, Sengso clock, Yuhu V2 M, Moyu magnetic skewb, Volt V2 M Square 1, Yuxin Pyraminx M



Mean of 3: 4:41.11

Time List:
1. 4:44.86 B' R' F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' F D' F' R2 F' 
2. 4:45.67 R F R' F2 B U' R F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L 
3. 4:32.79 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 F R2 U2 F D2


Nice, especially the last one.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 17, 2020)

Week 1 Results

Graduates: None yet!

Participants:
@Zeke Mackay- Sub 4:45
Result: 4:56.79 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub 4:10
Result: 4:21.05 (0/3)
@Nmile7300 - Sub 4:45
Result: 4:41.11 (1/3)



Spoiler: Scrambles for Week 2






Spoiler: Attempt 1



2x2) U' F2 R F R U F2 U R
3x3) U B' D' L F2 R' F U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B'
4x4) F' U L U' R' F U2 B U' R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 R D2 F2 B' Rw2 F L2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F' U B Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw B Rw2 R B2 L' Fw' R Uw Fw2 B L D'
5x5) R B2 D L2 Fw Dw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B' L2 Dw2 L2 D' Bw2 D2 Fw Bw F Uw F2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Lw' B Lw' B Dw2 Fw R2 Dw2 Uw' F' U Fw2 U Fw Lw R' Rw' Dw Lw2 L' F2 D' Bw B R Dw' F2 Uw Dw'
OH) R' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' R B' L R U B' D2 R'
Clock) UR4- DR1+ DL6+ UL5+ U4+ R1- D4- L0+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R4- D1+ L3- ALL3- UR UL
Megaminx) R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
Pyraminx) R U R U R' L R' U l r' b' u'
Skewb) R L' U' B' U B R U
Square-1) (-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)`/` (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,-4)/





Spoiler: Attempt 2



2x2) R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R' F2 U'
3x3) B' L2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 R U' L D' R2 U F R B L2
4x4) D2 R' D L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B U F L R U' L2 R Fw2 Uw2 L2 B2 R' Fw2 F2 B' R' F Uw L2 Fw2 F U2 Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw F'
5x5) Rw' Dw Uw' R2 Lw' F Uw' F Lw2 Rw R Fw Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 F' Bw Dw' U' L2 Dw' L Bw2 R2 L' U Rw' U D2 Bw' Dw R' Dw2 D2 Uw L' D2 Uw Lw2 Uw' L2 B R2 B' Uw' R' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 L' Dw' Bw' L2 D' Uw'
OH) F2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 L U' B L' R' B' F' U B'
Clock) UR0+ DR5+ DL5+ UL0+ U4+ R4+ D1- L2- ALL4- y2 U2+ R4- D2- L3+ ALL4- UR
Megaminx) R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
Pyraminx) B L' B R' B R U R' L b' u'
Skewb) B' U B' R B L' U' R'
Square-1) (0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)





Spoiler: Attempt 3



2x2) F2 U2 F2 U R F' U2 R2 U2
3x3) B2 R' F' B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R B' U L' B2 L2 F 
4x4) F U D2 R2 F2 D R B L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 R2 F U' L F D' Rw' B2 Rw' Fw Rw F U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' 
5x5) Fw L U Dw F' U2 Fw Dw' Fw2 D' Bw' R2 Bw' L' Fw2 Lw U' D Dw F2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 F Lw2 Uw' B F' Bw Fw' Lw2 R D2 B Uw Dw D Lw Bw Uw' L R B2 F Dw R' Uw L' Bw2 D2 L2 Rw D L' Fw2 D' Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2
OH) D2 L' B D B' L2 B' U R U' B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 
Clock) UR3+ DR3- DL3- UL5+ U2+ R4+ D2+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R4- D4- L1- ALL5- UR DR DL
Megaminx) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
Pyraminx) B U B' R B U B' U' l' r b 
Skewb) R B' U B U' L' R' L' R
Square-1) (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)





Good luck to everyone competing this week!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

Round 2

Goal: sub 4:30
Cubes and methods:
3x3 - WRM 2020, CFOP
2x2 - Qiyi Wuxia, Ortega
4x4 - Aosu WRM, Yau
5x5 - Aochuang GTS something idk, Yau
OH - rs3m 2020, CFOP
Megaminx - Galaxy V2 M - Westlund
Skewb - X Man Wingy, idk maybe Sarah's intermediate
Pyra - X Man Bell, Lbl or L4e whichever I feel like
Clock: Sengso
Squan - X Man Volt V2 FM, Vandenburgh

mo3: 4:33.53

1st attempt: 4:19.40 (first ever attempted mini Guildford lol. 5x5 was probably PB and all the solves were pretty lucky)

2nd attempt: 5:00.89 Bruh I messed up squan really bad and 5x5 wasn't great.

3rd attempt: 4.20.43 pretty good, nothing was great but nothing was bad. Oh except 4x4 went really well.


I was expecting a 3 sup 5 minute solves, then I did the first one and changed my goal waaay down. Really happy with this. I will time my splits next time.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry for not updating, I was kinda busy yesterday. This race thread takes longer than most race threads to set up.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 30, 2020)

Week 2 Results (finally)

Graduates: None yet!

Participants:
@Owen Morrison - Sub 4:30
Result: 4:33.53 (0/3)

Did not compete this week:
@Zeke Mackay
@Micah Morrison
@Nmile7300



Spoiler: Scrambles for Week 3






Spoiler: Attempt 1



2x2) R2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 F2 R
3x3) D F2 U L2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' F L2 R' D2 U L F' L2 U'
4x4) D F U2 R' F' R F U' L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 R' Rw2 U' R Fw2 R2 D Fw2 D2 Rw2 L D Fw' L Fw2 F L2 R' Rw' Fw Rw' F L2 R' D
5x5) Fw Uw D Rw' F R U' B' L Fw Rw F' U2 Lw2 Bw' Uw R F Lw' Bw2 Fw F Uw2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' Dw' B2 L2 F2 Lw' Bw F Dw L' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Lw D' Lw Bw' F' Dw' Rw2 R B' Dw B2 F Dw R2 D R Dw2 Rw' Uw
OH) D' B2 L2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R' U2 F R2 U' B' F2 L
Clock) UR0+ DR5+ DL5- UL2+ U4- R5+ D1- L4- ALL1- y2 U1- R0+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
Megaminx) R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
Pyraminx) R U' L' R U B U R' l' b' u
Skewb) L U' B' U' B U B' U
Square-1) (4,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0)





Spoiler: Attempt 2



2x2) U F R' F2 U' R' U2 R F'
3x3) L' F' B U2 L U2 D' F' R B2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 U'
4x4) D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F L' F2 D L2 U2 R B' F' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 L' B2 U' Rw2 F2 R Uw2 R2 U Fw' U' B2 F' D Rw Fw D U2 Fw2 Rw Fw'
5x5) Fw Lw2 Fw Lw2 F' Uw2 Lw' Bw Fw Uw' R L2 Fw Rw L2 D L2 Dw' D2 Lw Dw' D' Lw2 Bw' F' Dw2 D' L' Rw F2 Lw' Bw Uw Rw' B2 D U2 F2 L2 Uw2 Lw' R2 B2 R2 F R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw U Bw B2 D' F2 L' Lw' B2 U
OH) D' L' D2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R U2 B2 U B2 L2 B L D' U2 F2
Clock) UR2+ DR3+ DL2+ UL5- U1- R4+ D2+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R0+ D4- L2- ALL5-
Megaminx) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
Pyraminx) R' U' B' U' L' B R' B l r' b u
Skewb) R U B' L B U' R B' U'
Square-1) (-3,2)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)`/` (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/





Spoiler: Attempt 3



2x2) U R F' R F' U' R2 U' R
3x3) B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B L U' F U' F D' R' B'
4x4) R F2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 F' L' U' L2 F' R D B R2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R Fw2 B' R Uw2 D2 F R2 F Uw R Uw2 F Rw2 D Rw2 B Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2
5x5) Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 L' Bw2 D' Rw' L2 Fw U' L2 Uw' F L F' Lw Fw F2 Uw Rw B2 R2 Dw U' R F Dw B U F Uw2 Lw' F' Lw Dw' B' Dw' B' L' Lw B Uw' R2 Rw2 Dw' U' D' Uw' Rw' Fw F U2 Bw2 D' B2 Fw' D B2 L
OH) R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R F2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 U' L2
Clock) UR1- DR3- DL5- UL5- U2+ R4- D0+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL5+ UR DL UL
Megaminx) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
Pyraminx) R U' L' B' L R B' U R' l' r b' u
Skewb) R' U' R' L R L' B L'
Square-1) (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)`/` (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,-4)







Round 3 will end on September 6th (hopefully lol). Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 30, 2020)

Round 2

Goal: sub 4:30
Cubes and methods:
3x3 - WRM 2020, CFOP
2x2 - Qiyi Wuxia, Ortega
4x4 - Aosu WRM, Yau
5x5 - Aochuang GTS something idk, Yau
OH - rs3m 2020, CFOP
Megaminx - Galaxy V2 M - Westlund
Skewb - X Man Wingy, idk maybe Sarah's intermediate
Pyra - X Man Bell, Lbl or L4e whichever I feel like
Clock: Sengso
Squan - X Man Volt V2 FM, Vandenburgh

mo3: DNF

1. 4:34.44 (DNF) Bruh clock off by one edge .


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 27, 2020)

*Round 3
Goal:* Sub-9:00


Spoiler: Cubes and Methods (in the order I do them)



*Megaminx:* Galaxy v2 M, Beginner's with partial 4LLL
*OH:* Gan 356 Air, CFOP
*Square-1:* Volt (v1), Beginner's
*Clock:* Qiyi
*Skewb:* Wingy M, Beginner's
*Pyraminx:* Bell (v1), LBL
*5x5:* Valk, Yau
*4x4:* Valk, Yau
*3x3:* Tengyun v2 M, CFOP
*2x2:* Valk, Ortega


*1.* 8:44.423
*2.* 9:00.801
*3.* 8:51.310
*Mean:* 8:52.178 (1/3)

@Nmile7300


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry for not updating, I might start doing this again.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 27, 2020)

Round 3 Results:

Graduates: None yet!

Participants: 
@Owen Morrison - Sub 4:30
Result: DNF (0/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub 9:00
Result: 8:52.178 (1/3)

Did not compete this round:
@Zeke Mackay 
@Micah Morrison 
@Nmile7300 



Spoiler: Scrambles for round 4






Spoiler: Attempt 1



2x2 - R2 F R' U' F U2 R2 F' U'
3x3 - D' B2 U' R' F' B2 D L' F L2 F2 R2 U D2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U'
4x4 - U L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U L' D U2 L2 F2 R' F L U2 F Rw2 D' R2 Fw2 U2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B' D' Rw L R B D' Rw2 B Uw' B Rw' D2 F Rw' Uw 
5x5 - L' Fw' U Rw' Uw' B2 U2 Rw Uw' Dw' Fw Lw B Uw Bw2 B' Lw' F2 U Dw' B Bw2 Fw2 U' Uw2 Dw Rw' Lw' B2 Lw B' Lw' Rw2 F L2 F2 Dw' D' R2 Uw F2 Dw Fw2 F' Bw2 L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R Bw D F2 Lw' U2 Uw Lw' U2 L2 Dw'
OH - D F2 D R2 D' L2 D U' L' F L B L R B' R' F'
Clock - UR1- DR4- DL2- UL4+ U0+ R5- D5- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R5- D5- L0+ ALL1- UR DL UL
Megaminx - R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
Pyraminx - R' B' L R L' U B R' r' b' u' 
Skewb - U B R' L R' U L' U' 
Square-1 - (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)





Spoiler: Attempt 2



2x2 - U R2 F U2 F' U R2 F' R2
3x3 - B2 R' L' B' L B2 U2 L2 D F B2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 
4x4 - L2 F' U B L F' R D R2 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' Rw2 B Uw2 F D2 Fw2 R' B R' L' F' R D' F Uw' L' D R' Rw' U D' Rw Uw Fw' Uw' 
5x5 - Rw2 F2 L2 R2 Rw' F2 B2 L' Fw2 D2 R Lw' L2 F L Bw' Fw' B' F Lw2 Uw' Dw' Rw R2 D' U2 Rw' R2 Dw U' B Bw L' Uw2 U2 B2 Lw Bw R Lw' B2 L2 U2 L2 Uw' Rw' U B' Fw' Lw Fw F D' Uw U2 Lw2 R F2 Lw' Fw2
OH - F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D B' D' L' D' F' U' L' D' R B2
Clock - UR2+ DR4+ DL1- UL4+ U6+ R1- D4+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R5+ D3- L0+ ALL4+ DR DL UL
Megaminx - R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
Pyraminx - R U' R U' L R U B' l' b 
Skewb - U' B U B R' U' R L'
Square-1 - (3,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)`/` (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)





Spoiler: Attempt 3



2x2 - U R2 F2 U' F R U' R2 U2
3x3 - L U2 F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D' B R D F' R' D' U' F 
4x4 - R' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' F2 R2 F U L2 B2 L' R Fw2 Rw2 L2 F' U2 R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F' L2 R' D' Rw F' Uw2 Fw' Uw U2 R F B' Rw' Uw' 
5x5 - Lw2 L2 D2 F2 U2 Lw Fw Lw' B2 Rw' R Fw U Uw Dw' L' B2 Bw2 D2 F' U2 D R' F' U2 Lw' D2 F' B Lw' Bw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 L2 B2 Lw2 Dw' F2 R' Dw U2 Fw Bw' Lw2 Bw' Dw2 U D2 Fw' U2 B Dw2 D2 B2 Uw2 R2 B2 L Uw2
OH - R2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R D' R2 D B' D2 B2 F2 R2 
Clock - UR3+ DR2+ DL1- UL4+ U6+ R6+ D0+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U2- R2- D3- L1- ALL2- UR DL
Megaminx - R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
Pyraminx - L' B L R U' B U L' U' b'
Skewb - B' R' L' B' L' B R' B U'
Square-1 - (1,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-4)






Round 4 will hopefully end on October 4th, 2020. Good luck to everyone competing this week!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2020)

*Round 4
Goal:* Sub-9:00


Spoiler: Cubes and Methods (in the order I do them)



*Megaminx:* Galaxy v2 M, Beginner's with partial 4LLL
*OH:* Gan 356 Air, CFOP
*Square-1:* Volt (v1), Beginner's
*Clock:* Qiyi
*Skewb:* Wingy M, Beginner's
*Pyraminx:* Bell (v1), LBL
*5x5:* Valk, Yau
*4x4:* Valk, Yau
*3x3:* Tengyun v2 M, CFOP
*2x2:* Valk, Ortega


*1.* 8:40.430
*2.* 8:15.673
*3.* 9:07.104
*Mean:* 8:41.069 (2/3)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 4, 2021)

There's now a Mini Guildford scramble option on csTimer+, so I'm going to bring this thread back.

Round 4 Results:


Spoiler



@BenChristman1 - Sub-9:00
Result: 8:41.07 (2/3)





Spoiler: Round 4 Scrambles






Spoiler: Attempt #1



2) U2 F' U2 R' F R' U' F2 U'
3) L F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B R2 F' L2 U' L' U' L R 
4) L2 U' r D' R' B' L2 B r U2 L R' u2 U' B' r R2 B2 f' D' L' U' B r' B2 R' B r2 B' U r R' u F f' L' R2 F2 u F'
5) f2 L' D2 r' f2 L' D2 d' f R F' b L2 f2 r' u F' b2 l r F2 d2 U' r2 D F r B2 L D2 b' U d b d' f B R2 b l2 U' u2 d2 R2 L2 D' f' L2 b2 u d' R F2 r2 u b f U2 b2 r'
OH)U2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B' R' D' L' D' F D2 F R 
Skb) L B R' U' R' L B' U B
Pyr) U' L R' L' B R' U' B l b' 
Clk) UR4+ DR3+ DL3- UL2+ U0+ R1+ D5- L5- ALL3+ y2 U4- R5- D5- L1- ALL0+ UL
Mgm) R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
Sqr) (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)





Spoiler: Attempt #2



2) R F' R2 F U' F U' F R'
3) D2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 B R2 B U2 D' R' B' R F' U B' D' L 
4) u2 r' F R' r L F r2 u2 F' L2 B' f D' B' U r' F2 R' L2 r B' U' D u' L2 D' B' r2 D2 L' D F B' R B' D' F' f' B'
5) U' R' L2 F' L' D f F2 D2 l2 U' b' U L' l b U2 b' R2 u' B f' U' f' F' D u R2 f2 B l2 F2 d2 D l2 F2 u' b' L D' f D' u' l2 B2 f2 r U' u' l2 f R' b' U u' B2 D' b' d' F2
OH)B U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 L U2 B R F' D 
Skb) U B L R' U L' R' U B
Pyr) U' B' R' U' L U L' R' r b' 
Clk) UR5+ DR4- DL3- UL4- U4- R3+ D3+ L1- ALL6+ y2 U5- R1+ D4- L4+ ALL5- UR DR DL
Mgm) R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
Sqr) (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)





Spoiler: Attempt #3



2) U R U' F' U R F' R U'
3) R2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' D' B L2 D' F D2 L2 F 
4) B u f' B' F u' R2 r' L' u2 r2 D2 u' B2 U2 r' D f D' u2 B L2 u r2 L' B2 u' B' u2 r2 D R' B' r u r2 L2 R' D F
5) f' B U' d u2 l' R f2 r' b' U R' r' l' F l L2 B' u' b d2 U' L l u' d R' D U' d2 F' f2 L' F2 d R' D' l2 r' d' L r2 l2 U D2 u R d2 f U2 b U' u D' F2 u2 F2 L U R'
OH)F2 R2 D R' U2 R U F2 R' B' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B U2 L2 
Skb) L' R U' R' B L U L U'
Pyr) R B U B' U' R' B' U' r' b' u 
Clk) UR6+ DR4- DL2- UL5- U6+ R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U3- R3+ D3- L3+ ALL2+ UR DL
Mgm) R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
Sqr) (1,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)





@Nmile7300 if you want to take this back over, then that's great, I just figured that I could bring it back.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There's now a Mini Guildford scramble option on csTimer+, so I'm going to bring this thread back.
> 
> Round 4 Results:
> 
> ...


Yeah I might start doing this again now that there's a mini guildford option, the main reason I stopped updating was because it was a pain in the butt to do it manually.


----------

